# Liquid Moss Out as iron source?



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.mossout.com/all-products/moss-out-for-lawns-liquid

Obviously this is safe for the lawn, seems to be a decent price for a liquid iron source at $15/gallon at Home Depot.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you dig into the label you'll notice the iron is in the Ferric form, which is not a readily available iron for plants. It will supply iron into the soil but will require the soil ecosystem lots of years to work it into usable form.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Thenenk said:


> https://www.mossout.com/all-products/moss-out-for-lawns-liquid
> 
> Obviously this is safe for the lawn, seems to be a decent price for a liquid iron source at $15/gallon at Home Depot.


@Thenenk 
Why not purchase Fe2SO4 (Iron (II) Sulfate)https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/iron-sulfate-soluble-ferrous-sulfate/ and mix your own for cheaper and with better control of how much iron you are putting down?


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

corneliani said:


> If you dig into the label you'll notice the iron is in the Ferric form, which is not a readily available iron for plants. It will supply iron into the soil but will require the soil ecosystem lots of years to work it into usable form.


When I sprayed it yesterday it definitely worked. Maybe the other ingredients in solution help with foliage uptake.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Thenenk said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.mossout.com/all-products/moss-out-for-lawns-liquid
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, I have a lot of hydro supply shops in my area I need to go see if I can pick it up locally.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting topic.

I have the opposite question:

Has anyone noticed an effect on moss from FAS?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Green said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> I have the opposite question:
> 
> Has anyone noticed an effect on moss from FAS?


FAS should kill moss.. It is Ferrous Sulfate... It can also put a slight hurt on other broadleaf weeds (especially if they are small in the spring)... Iron FeHEDTA is the "Eco Friendly" weed killer we Canadians are allowed to buy. It is basically a chelated iron.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting topic.
> ...


You would think. I just wonder what type of results people have gotten doing so, and at what concentrations. I've never heard anyone mention it. Been wondering for a while.


----------

